# Monitor



## fernandel (Apr 11, 2021)

I thought that I will use my iMac as a monitor butis it slowly going down. I am looking to buy a monitor for laptop which I am using now. Not so expensive but not so bad. I prefer 24'', not for games.
Any recommendations, please?

Thank you.


----------



## jmos (Apr 11, 2021)

Not 24", but 27": LG "27UK670"; Main features: Outstanding display, no sound (!), 4k (3840x2160px / 163dpi, 60Hz).


----------



## tingo (Apr 11, 2021)

A lot of it would depend on what the local markets in your part of the world have (that is usually the most value for money). Here (which is Norway) I have bought BenQ monitors for some years now. I have GL2450, GL2450HM and another BenQ at work. Get as many ports on it as you can for the price you want to pay; a monitor (hopefully) lasts much longer than the machines you use.


----------

